#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Standard notations and common functions in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes

## vijay.4567

*Monotonicity:* A function _f_(_n_) is *monotonically increasing* if _m_ ≤ _n_ implies _f_(_m_) ≤ _f_(_n_). Similarly, it is *monotonically decreasing* if _m_ ≤ _n_ implies _f_(_m_) ≥ _f_(_n_). A function _f_(_n_) is *strictly increasing* if _m_ < _n_ implies _f_(_m_) < _f_(_n_) and *strictly decreasing* if _m_ < _n_ implies _f_(_m_) > _f_(_n_).





  Similar Threads: Heaps in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Analysis of quicksort in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Streaks in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Probabilistic analysis and further uses of indicator random variables in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Analysis of insertion sort in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf notes

----------

